# How do you tell if a goat is pregnant??



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

So I'm praying it isn't so since she is only about 6 months old! But awhile back she somehow got into my bucks fenced in area. She is looking a little round at her belly. I feed her the same as all my other girls that are the same age. She has always been a little smaller than the rest, but not that much that I think would put so much extra on her. If she does end up pregnant can this kill her? She is a purebred nubian and we paid a lot of money for her. She's also my baby. 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Do you have any pictures of her? That would really help.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

How long ago did she break in with the buck? I know that you can use lute but if she is far enough along to already be showing then it might be too late.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you write down the date when it happened? You can always have blood drawn and send in to BioTracking for a pregnancy test.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

What kind of buck? 6 months is young but I don't think it will be the end of the world. If you were planning to milk her, I wouldn't this time around. The people I got my oberhasli buckling had that happen, she got bred at 5 months, but everything turned out okay. So there is hope, and the fact that she is a Nubian is good, since they are a bigger breed.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

You should mark the calendar as near as possible to the date she was exposed to the buck and figure a 145-155 day due date from there. Post pictures of her lady parts if it's more than a couple of months since that time. Experts here can make a call on her pregnancy or lack thereof, but nothing is certain short of a blood test.


----------



## julieq (Feb 25, 2013)

Get a blood test, that's the only way to know for sure.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I had a Toggenburg doe get in kid at 4 months!!! much to my horror.It was sad seeing her with the other kids so heavy pregnant and trying to be a kid playing.I didn't relies she had been with the buck till she was to far gone to give a needle.So kept her well fed and she kidded with twins without any fuss or drama at 9 months.I left the wether kid on her for 3 months and dried her off and reared her daughter.I didn't breed her for another year and she was a bit smaller than her half sibblings and twin sis. She did catch up after a year off dry and is now in kid again,teejae


----------



## Br459 (Jul 1, 2013)

If she is pregnant I wouldn't worry to much, because in the wild I'm sure they are constantly bred even at younger ages. Just keep her on a very close eye and don't worry to much.


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks everybody I will post some pics tomorrow. How do you get the supplies for drawing blood and sending it? I used to be a phlebotomist so I was planning on doing it myself. Just not sure where I can get supplies for it.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

How long ago did this happen? Also people like pooch shots as well. What kind is she? If it's only been a few week then it would be hard to tell. Also if she is a Nubian they are seasonal breeders and usually only come in heat in the fall/winter months.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry missed the pooch shot.


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

It's been about a month since it happened. She is nubian. But when we had first got her her vulva was really swollen and pink so I wasn't sure if she could go into heat soon or not.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> How long ago did this happen? Also people like pooch shots as well. What kind is she? If it's only been a few week then it would be hard to tell. Also if she is a Nubian they are seasonal breeders and usually only come in heat in the fall/winter months.


About a month ago. She is purebred nubian

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hopefully someone else with a lot more experience will chime in, but at this point the blood test route would be the best way to go I think.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, you can really only tell from a pooch shot at 2-3 months. I would do a blood test as well.


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anybody know where I can get supplies to draw the blood myself?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

When I did it, I got syringes from my local feed store and bought the red-top tubes from a friend. I'd bet you could find them at a veterinary supply store.

I sent it into WADDL. Don't use priority mail, I did, and it got there a _week_ after they said it would!  I think FED-EX works pretty well.

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-draw-blood-from-a-goat.html


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> When I did it, I got syringes from my local feed store and bought the red-top tubes from a friend. I'd bet you could find them at a veterinary supply store.
> 
> I sent it into WADDL. Don't use priority mail, I did, and it got there a week after they said it would!  I think FED-EX works pretty well.
> 
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-draw-blood-from-a-goat.html


Thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------

